# Anyone ever heard of a good news bee



## j_seph (Sep 24, 2008)

what exactly are they


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 26, 2008)

I have, looks like a large sweat bee.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 26, 2008)

Seen 'em... never got stung by one.  Frankly, that's the only kind of bee I can tolerate.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 26, 2008)

They are really a fly that is a bee mimic (so they can't sting).  They hover in one spot and can move around really fast.


----------



## secondseason (Sep 26, 2008)

I always love seeing them!


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 27, 2008)

Never heard of a Good News Bee.  Am familiar with a small insect that resembles a minature dragon fly that spends most of its time just hovering about.

Children of earlier times referred to them as Billies (or Billys).  They would offer an extended finger in the direction of a hovering Billie, while at the same time repeating a simple little verse, "Billie, Billie, light on my finger".  If the Billie lit on the finger (as often they would), this was taken as a token that your secret sweetheart loves you.  This was always good news.

Many of us were boys at one time.  Many still are.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2008)

We call them "news toters".  They act like they got some news to tell ya.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 27, 2008)

I know what a Billy bee is. If you say billy billy billy, they will land on your finger.
Just like Vernon said.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> I know what a Billy bee is. If you say billy billy billy, they will land on your finger.
> Just like Vernon said.



Did you Snopes that?


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 27, 2008)

Nope Did it before don't need to.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2008)

I've been walking outside most of the morning saying billy,billy,billy, over and over, the only thing that landed on my finger was a booger.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 27, 2008)

Keep your hand farther from your nose.


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2008)

JustUs4All said:


> Keep your hand farther from your nose.


Ohhhhhhhhhh........


DRB1313 said:


>



Boss man sent me for a drug test................billy,billy,billy


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 27, 2008)

found this with a google search.  Have no clue about about the Good News part:


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2008)

I was thinking they were kinda of furry?


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 27, 2008)

*Good News Bee*



Vernon Holt said:


> Many of us were boys at one time. *Many still are*.


 
As evidenced by this thread!!


----------



## W4DSB (Sep 28, 2008)

Boy , I hadn't thought about a Billy Bee in years!

but I do remember them from long ago!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Sep 28, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> I know what a Billy bee is. If you say billy billy billy, they will land on your finger.
> Just like Vernon said.



They sure will. I let them land all the time in the deer stand. They sure look a lot like a yellow jacket.


----------



## Killdee (Oct 12, 2008)

Yeah we always called it a billybee. the bees that are black with kind of a long tail we called a good weather bee, they dont sting either. We used to catch them with our hands cupped together and hold em close to a sleeping dogs ear to mess with em.


----------

